# Cleaning Interior ( Leather,Dash,Holders,Etc.)



## DNAE46 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just looking for some basic cleaners for my 2003 325i E46. I need something to clean up the leather, as well as the other parts of the car. What would you guys recommend for me to buy ?


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

I have used may products and would recommend Enszett cockpit for the dash. Swiss vax is great for the leather. Have a look at the video.

http://www.autoobsessed.com/shop/einszett-cockpit-premium-p-636.html

http://www.autoobsessed.com/shop/swissvax-leather-care-kit-se1042690-p-833.html

If you want to spend less on the leather cleaner go with Lexol.


----------



## DNAE46 (Dec 30, 2013)

CGP said:


> I have used may products and would recommend Enszett cockpit for the dash. Swiss vax is great for the leather. Have a look at the video.
> 
> http://www.autoobsessed.com/shop/einszett-cockpit-premium-p-636.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea, I think I'm gonna' go grab a Lexol leather kit and the Einszett .


----------



## MonkeyDigsBMW (Aug 24, 2013)

I use the Einszett Cockpit Pro for the interior and the Einszett Leather product for the leather. It works really well if applied liberally.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

segments said:


> Just looking for some basic cleaners for my 2003 325i E46. I need something to clean up the leather, as well as the other parts of the car. What would you guys recommend for me to buy ?


If it's been a long time since they've been washed- or if they never have- I'd rec you start with just a 1/2 cup of Woolite in a gallon of water for the first wash. Soak a MF towel in the solution, wring it out and wipe the leather. Repeat based on the dirt you pull up from the seats. You'll be amazed at the dirt you remove.

After that, clean with any of the leather cleaners. Then condition them with the conditioner of your choice.

I've been doing this for most of the 14 years I have had my 2000 540, all of the 12 years on my wife's 2002 E46, and I did it for 7 years on the first X5, 3 years on the current one. My seats have not faded, are soft and supple, and look very, very good.

YMMV


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

for basic interior you can pick up
Sonax Dashboard Cleaner
1Z einszett Cockpit

For a great one step leather cleaner/conditioner we have great results with Sonax Leather Foam


----------



## hamlyn (Aug 26, 2007)

I use 1z EinsZett to clean the interior and 303 Aerospace protectant afterwards. 
I, too, like Swissvax leather care products to clean and protect my leather seats. Swissvax may be a little expensive, but well worth the investment... My .02.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

